# toro z master will not start



## jahnster (Sep 6, 2012)

hi! I have a toro z master model 74172. I have power at the solenoid from the battery and when you turn the switch at the yellow wire. However it does have another small wire going to the solenoid that is brown. it does not have power when you turn the switch. It will start when you jump the solenoid. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like one of the interlocks (safety switch) is killing the starter circuit. Is the brake set?? PTO disengaged?? Sticks in the proper position?? 

I'm trying to remember what I did wrong last year when mine did the same thing......I think I forgot to set the brake.....:laugh:.

Gotta get mine out this afternoon.....I'll take a better look at the safety switches and see what may cause this to happen. Only had to cut my grass once a month this year. Just checked the hour meter and have put 15 hours on the machine in 3 1/2 months.......I cut 3 acres.


----------

